

Ask YC: Do you take startups in the same space as ones invested-in in the past? - echan00

I've been considering applying to the upcoming Winter 2011 YC intake.<p>The problem my startup is trying to solve, however, is quite similar to one of the startups you have taken-in in the past.<p>Both of us are tackling the same problem, albeit differently. I was curious to know how you guys think about this, for e.g conflict of interest, whether it would decrease my chances of enrolling, etc...
======
pg
This one's on the FAQ: <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

------
cperciva
PG has said in the past that they've funded startups in the same areas and
don't have a problem with it.

What matters is execution, not idea, and it sounds like your execution is
different anyway.

------
echan00
thanks!

